# Re-use of Aquasoil & Aquasand Special?



## Paddy (1 Jan 2009)

I am currently in the process of getting ready to prepare a new set-up.

My old tank already has aquasoil and aquasand special which is about 1 year old. Can this be re-used or do I need to purchase new?


----------



## Ed Seeley (1 Jan 2009)

You can certainly re-use but I would probably top it off with some new Aqusoil as it will be a bit messy doing it!  That aquasoil granules are quite soft and you'll squash some.  The Powersand is a bit tougher as it's pumice pieces (with a lot of other things).


----------



## Paddy (2 Jan 2009)

Just what I wanted to hear!

I am planning on topping it up with the Ferka Aquabase.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jan 2009)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> You can certainly re-use but I would probably top it off with some new Aqusoil as it will be a bit messy doing it! That aquasoil granules are quite soft and you'll squash some. The Powersand is a bit tougher as it's pumice pieces (with a lot of other things).



exactly what Ed says, you may want to filter the old powersand out though. it's rendered useless anyway and if you leave a bit (by accident)sitting on the top it goes white (because of it being pumice)


----------



## Ed Seeley (2 Jan 2009)

Paddy said:
			
		

> I am planning on topping it up with the Ferka Aquabase.



I'd top it up with another bag of aquasoil so that it all looks the same.  If you mix another substrate on top of the light aquasoil pieces of it will come through and you'll have a mix of different substrates.


----------



## Paddy (2 Jan 2009)

Not too worried about mixing the two together as the forground will be sand anyway. And hopefully the plants will completely cover the aquasoil/ ferka mix.

Saintly, not sure what you mean by leaving the aquasand standing. The aquasand and aquasoil is still in my old tank (aquasand underneath aquasoil) so I assume that only the top layer of the aquasoil will be useless. Is this correct?


----------



## Mark Evans (2 Jan 2009)

your leaving the old stuff in?...sorry. i thought if you were taking it out and then putting it bag in. that was all.


----------



## Paddy (2 Jan 2009)

No, new tank has yet to arrive so rather than bag the substrate yet i've left it in the old tank and will move it once the new tank arrives.

Sorry for the confusion


----------

